# Mixer ultrasimple. Construccion abierta



## BUSHELL

Qué les parece si hacemos entre todos un mixer muy simple?
Es que un amigo tiene uno, pero vi que son simplemente dos perillas de 10K, para mezclar dos entradas de lineas, o sea dos canciones estereo. Algo muy simple, pero le faltan prestaciones.
Me ofrecí para hacerle uno, pero me encuentro con algunos problemitas que mis conocimientos no permiten sortearlos. Pero seguro que entre todos, me ayudarán.
El tiene es esto:
http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/linemixer.html

Como veran, no hay posibilidad de poner unos audifonos/cascos, para las preescuchas.
Asi que deberá tener esta posibilidad...no sé... quizà que en un lado escuche la canciòn siguiente y en el otro la que esta "al aire". Sugerencias?

Seria bueno, que tuviera un pre para un microfono, para que el DJ pueda animar la fiesta con sus arengas. 

Un Crossfader, en vez de los dos potes de 10K. Asì serìa mas "professional". ¿Se consiguen en el tercer mundo?

Y nada mas. O quizà algun circuitillo de vumetro con leds.
Sobre esto, serìa un vumetro de pequeña señal, pues las señales que se tratarán en el "MIXER"  son de pequeña señal, verdad?

Asì que señores.....manos a la obra. Toda sugerencia serà bienvenida.

Gracias.


----------



## BUSHELL

Esto es un crossfader, para los que no lo saben.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

jajaja ese mixer no es mixer mas bien es un atenuador. Al menos necesita un operacional o un transistor la señal de entrada tiene que estar en la salida por lo menos al mismo nivel (nivel de line). Ahora me voy a dormir mañana aporto con algo. saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Tienes razón. He pensado que la fuente, que obligadamente debe llevar, alimente unos operacionales, que eleven la señal del mic, al nivel de los line. A este momento, tengo claro eso. Lo que no he podido, es el circuito para los headphone, de manera que no se "mute" la salida al conectarlos, pues su baja impedancia, hará que la señal de salida, la mezclada, se vaya todita para los headphone.
Tiene que haber una forma de lograr también que se oiga por ellos solo lo que va a entrar,no lo que ya está al aire.
Ah! y los leds del vu, me parece que se ve bien, tal como pongo la imagen.
Rampa tiene un circuitillo donde los leds, van del centro hacia afuera, verdad amigo?


Quién da más?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Pone un amplificador con el lm386 500mw aparte para los Hp y una llave selectora que seleccione cada canal o el master(salida general). Esta mixe es para empesar o para trabajar?. tengo en algun lado un mesclador un tanto raro que trabaja con un 4066 poniendo a masa cada canal secuencialmente  haciendo la mescla de una forma interesante.
Dejame organizarme un poco y lo publico. saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Voy entendiendo.
El problema de los cascos/headphone, queda resuelto con el amplificadorcillo lm386. Encontré esto: http://es.geocities.com/ea5chq/amplificadorlm386.htm

Bien. Lo de la llave selectora, no lo pillo bien. ¿Es para seleccionar cuál Cd quiero oir por ellos?
Ah, el Mixer es para divertirse en familia, de una manera simple pero efectiva. Pero se podrìa trabajar con él en plan muy sencillo, nada professional.
Suena interesante lo del 4066. Publícalo, che.

Quiero preguntar:
El famoso y nunca bien ponderado lm3915, sirve para construirse un vumetro de pequeña señal? O solo sirve para señales amplificadas..?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

hola bushell si el LM3914 sirve para vumetro de line (simple y barato)

Si lo de la llave es bastante simple tenes varias entradas una salida ( al lm386) mañana armo el diagrama del la mescladora shiching 

Mira tratemos de mantener la mescladora lo mas simple posible para que no te manden el tema a moderacion porque si te fijas hay publicados mil circuitos de mixer.

Siento que me observan jajaja. Tengo problemas con el consepto de autoridad. jajaja


----------



## BUSHELL

Bueno, el lm3915 es para vumetro de gran señal. El lm3914 es para vumetro de pequeña señal. Entendí bien?

Servirá este?

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...num=10&um=1&hl=es&client=opera&rls=es-es&sa=G

Ya tengo casi todo claro, por ejemplo el tema de la alimentaciòn, que será de 12 v.

Me gustaría un circuitico bien compacto del vumetro de señal, por lo mismo, espero que alguien me diga si el del link de arriba me servirá.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

El LM3914, el LM3915 y el LM3916 te sirven para cualquier señal altas o bajas.
La diferencia es que el primero es de variacion lineal, el segundo en pasos de 3db
Y el ultimo logaritmico, este es el mas apto para VUMeters a mi gusto.

Busca en la red, encontrras muchos esquemas con diseño de impreso.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Que tal un ecualizador de 3 bandas por canal? O se sale de la simpleza?

Dejo un ahi abajo.


----------



## BUSHELL

Está bueno, Pablo, pero en realidad se sale de la simpleza, sobre todo porque necesita alimentación dual. Pero me sirve tu esquema para otro proyecto futuro. Gracias!

A continuacion pongo un esquema de bloques, de cómo va quedando. A dìa de hoy nunca he visto un crossfader "por debajo" asì que no sé ni cuántas paticas tiene. Me imagino que 4 más una tierra=5.

Cómo les parece?   ¿Ven algún error?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Crossfader basico


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Vumetro basico con lm3916


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Las entradas de line trendrian que tener si algun circuito para nivelar la señal de entrada pero en tu caso y para mantener la simplicidad y sabiendo que son dos entradas para cd iguales lo podemos dejar asi. Total con el operacional que usamos en la salida del crossfader  optimizamos la señal  de salida 8 para llegar a un nivel de señal que se adapte al amli que uses). El control de tonos que presenta pablo 16 esta bueno para este proyecto porque se podria poner el control de nivel en el primer op habria que ver que amplificación tiene. 

El pre de mic tendria que ir en alguna entrada de cd con un selector de mic o cd.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Total con el operacional que usamos en la salida del crossfader  optimizamos la señal  de salida 8 para llegar a un nivel de señal que se adapte al amli que uses).
> El pre de mic tendria que ir en alguna entrada de cd con un selector de mic o cd.



O sea que DESPUES del crossfader, debe ir un operacional. . No entiendo lo de "salida 8".
Y lo del pre de mic, me gusta mejor que PERMANENTEMENTE funcione, sin complicarse con selectores, o sea que se pueda hablar por el microfono, sea cual fuera el cd que este sonando al aire. Tal como pongo en mi esquema. O...no se puede?

Ah..miremos este video de un vumetro como el que queremos:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ae-oSzv2UWs

Tá bueno, no?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Salida 8 = salida ( . no aprete el shif.

y mira si no pones un operacional capas que el amplificador no tira lo que debe ( a no ser que tenga un pre incorporado, ahora con respecto a dejar el microfono andando todo el tiempo.
jajaja me parece que no es buena idea y si o si necesitas aumentar la señal del mic porque es muy baja. Tambien necesitas un control de tonos , porque  (personalmente) nunca se escucha bien de cd al amplificador. (crudo), ese vumetro que te mostre es lo que vos queres nada mas que le puse una barra de diodos led integrada pero los podes poner sueltos. 
nos vemos. Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Bueno, creo que ahora si tengo todo claro. Tendrá un Pre de Mic con su control de volumen. Tendrá una salida para headphones, con un selector que me permita escoger CD1 ó CD2, para las preescuchas. Un Crossfader hecho con un pote doble, tal cual puso Karapalida, mas facil imposible. Un master general, que tendra ganancia. Un vumetro basado en lm3915/3916 con leds. Fuente a 12 v. La salida a HPhones, tendrà un control de volumen, pues me dijeron que era muy practico.

Cuando logre hacer un diagrama decente, subiré un esquemita, por lo menos para la version 1.

La versiòn 2, tendrá control de tonos.

Pero hay algo que me tiene dudoso. ¿Un Dj mixer, (aficionado por supuesto), desearía poder escuchar la mezcla en sus Hphones? O no es necesario! Creo que mi pregunta tiene que ver con la imagen. Ese control.....qué hace? Porque me imagino que el Crossfader de abajo es el que comanda lo que sale al amplificador.

Gracias.


----------



## Dano

Ese pote hace la mezcla entre CUE y PGM, que sale por los auriculares.

CUE = Monitor
PGM = Master

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

aH...o sea que es lo que me decían:



			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ... y una llave selectora que seleccione cada canal o el master(salida general).


Salvo que en la imagen lo hace con un pote deslizable.
Ahora que lo pienso, TAMBIEN, podrìa hacerlo con un pote sencillo, sumando las señales, para reemplazar la llave selectora. Al girar el pote a la izquierda, oigo por los Hphones CD1. A la derecha, oigo CD2 y en el centro, la mezcla "mono" de los CDs.
Creo que eso es lo que quiere un Dj mixer: oir en la privacidad de sus hphones, lo que va a lanzar al "aire" usando el Crossfader
Pondré muy pronto el esquema, para que me den sus vistos buenos, amigos.


----------



## BUSHELL

Este es el esquema. Para el pre de mic, usare éste o el que me sugirieron. Veremos, el que sea mas simple. Pero la idea de mostrar este esquema, es para que opinen, de acuerdo con todo el post, sobre la idea general del proyecto.

Así, creo yo que funcionará, sin ser un experto.  La mayoria de Mix professionales,  tienen un "Talkover" que creo que es para que se pueda hablar por el microfono, silenciando la musica. Si es asì, no tendrá talkover el proyecto, pero si el DJ necesita hablar sin musica, pues que ponga pause a los CDs y listo.   Se trataba de sencillez y creo (solo creo) que cumplimos los objetivos. Cuando lo arme, espero no explote nada.

Con respecto a la alimentacion de los operacionales (TL072), unas veces van con fuente dual y otras con fuente sencilla. Esto me falta por aprender...si alguien sabe algo, pues me encantaria saberlo de una vez por todas.

Gracias


----------



## diegocipo

estuve mirando todo el circuito, me parece que conviene que para los auriculares conectar un pulsador que lo habilite


----------



## deejay d@m

el crosfader son dos potes de 10k o
es uno de forma lineal de 10 k tambien?'


----------



## BUSHELL

Es uno solo, pero doble


----------



## deejay d@m

alguien lo armo
ya ?
parece estar bueno...
tiene equalisador por canal?


----------



## Baruc

Revivo el Post aver si alguien lo armo y nos alluda a todos.

Una pregunta en donde marcas amplificador que integrados conviene poner?


----------



## pablofer

hola amigos electronicos, queria saber si alguien tiene algun circuito que tenga solo 3 bandas y que sea con el lm386 solo nesesito un circuito mono, estoy usando un microfono piezoelectrico para captar el sonido de mi guitarra  criolla y solo me hace falta el ecualizador pero no muy complicado .
de antemano gracias .
y para los que nesesiten tengo material de transformadores y software para calcular vuelatas .
atte pablito


----------



## triodo

hola amigos sera que alguien me puede ayudar con esto ya se como va el crossfader en mi mescladora pero quiero aserle una modificacion y es aserle que con otro potenciometro aserle mas corto el corte al crossfader asi como viene en las mescladoras mas avansadas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## triodo

parece que no me an entendido yo se como va conectado el crossfade pero eh visto que hay mescladoras que llevan otro potenciometro que regula el corte que ase que al girarle el maximo no hay que abrir mucho el crossfader y ya suena con todo el nivel espero me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## elgab7

miren gente! aportando algo para el proyecto yo estuve diseñando el siguiente esquemita, es estereo.. nose si estara bien... ai les dejo el boceto de lo que estoy por hacer.... ahhh y una preguntita... como son las conexiones de un crossfader??? necesito saber eso y si esta bien lo que hice... disculpen por la desprolijidad, pero bue... jejejej es cuestion de tiempo nada mas...  abrazos!!


----------



## triodo

bueno amigo una parte del diseño que hiciste la entiendo y esta bien pero otra no muy terrible si te puedo ayudar pero tambien soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad no se como metiste ese dibujo hay esplicame como lo hiciste y te ayudo o dame tu correo y te lo mando. y seguro que te saco de la duda , las mescladoras son las que mas me gustan reparar .ayudemonos


----------



## elgab7

hola amigo triodo! bueno mira, te explico.. no te puedo pasar mi correo por ak porque viene fogonazo(el que cuando te mandas una, te avisa.. jeje) te lo digo por experiencia...  y te edita el msj.. pero ahora bien... yo te voy a mandar un mensaje por este foro como tenes q hacer para q lo manejes de 10... en la parte superior derecha vas a visualzar un panel de control que dice nuevos mensajes,ayuda, comunidad, etc, etc.... le das click en donde dice panel de control... y ai vas a acceder a lo que es tu panel de usuario, en el costado izquierdo, (siempre mirando de frente al monitor por indicaciones de izq, der..) vas a visualizar lo que es tu panel de control, le das mas abajo y buscas el submenu q dice mensajes privados, le das click ai y te va a aparecer otro sub,mini,menu.. jeje que te va a decir, carpetas, bandeja de entrada y mensajes enviados.. le das click en donde te dice bandeja de entrada y ai te van a aparecer todos los mensajes q te manden privadamente..  cualq. duda me preguntas,...

ahora bien para poner esa img,, ace como te dije en el msj...

te cuento, me gustaria mucho que me ayudes entonces! seria un honor compartir dudas con usted! 
te explico lo que quize hacer...

tengo 2 entradas de linea, las 2 con entradas de audio diferentes, llamarse entrada1 y entrada2, la in1 va al pot.deslizable estereo1 y la in2 va al pot. 2, de alli se va a regular el volumen por medio de esos potenciometros y las salidas de c/u de ellos van conectadas al crossfader, (que ya creo q me parece que lo saco) jeje con eso toda la parte de mezclas...
ahora bien la parte de los auric...
de la entrada original de audio, tanto L como R de las 2 entradas, uno en cada punta de un interruptor de palanca vertical de 2 posiciones on-on de 2 circuitos, xq dos circuitos?, xq le estoy mandando estereo y no quiero perder ningun canal... me van a quedar asi los 2 pines del medio libres, los cuales se los voy a mandar a un pequeño ampli hecho con un lm386, un circuito amplificador p cada canal, porq es mono este ampli.. y de ai se lo mando a la ficha hembra de plus estereo grande para los auriculares...

eso es lo que quize hacer... primero quiero verificar si va a funconar bien y despues le meto el pre-ampl, con el vumetro y demas chiches... 

ahora una pregunta... suponiendo que yo anule el crossfader... me quedarian asi las 2 lineas de salida(L-R) del  pote1 y las 2(L-R) del pote2... que pasa si yo uno.. la linea R del pot.1 con la linea R del pot.2 y la linea L del pot.1 con la linea L del pot.2 y de ai saco una sola linea L-R para la salida al amplificador general???? se dañaran alguna salida??

desde ya muchas gracias!

amgio! no te puedo mandar msj xq no tengo demasiados mensajes como para poder enviarte uno.. pero ak te digo como se hace para poder insertar una img....

bueno, te vas a la parte para responder mensajes en el foro y le das click en donde dice en una parte del menu ese que te ponen en el momento de enviar el msj.. en un dibujito ( pareciera una montaña con un sol) q si pasas por arriba el mouse te va a decir algo como insertar imagen, le das click ai y te va a decir q insertes tu url, que quiere decvir esto? q vas a tnr q subir la img desde otra web... como se hace? pones en el google " subir imagen" y ai te van a aparecer webs para que subas tu imagen gratuitamente, la buscas en tu pc y le das en subir, te van a pedir q le pongas palabras claves, (ponele cualquiera) es lo mismo... copias el url de la img, click derecho sobre la img y en propiedades. ai te va a aparecer la url, o sino te lo ponen abajo en la misma pagina... lo copias y lo pegas en donde te dije, ( en donde te aparecio el cartelito de url de insertar imagen del foro) y listo le das ok o aceptar y te va a aparecer un texto en tu msj, (NO LO BORRES) despues se te va a aparecer la img cuando le des enviar respuesta!... eso es todo!

listo! e e-mail no te lo puedo pasar xq me lo edita fogonazo jajaj, va en contra de las reglas.. 

abrazo!


----------



## triodo

http://hi5.com/friend/photos/displayPhotoUser.do?photoId=5196692187&ownerId=122964204&albumId=-7777                revisa a ver si te sirve


----------



## pipa09

triodo dijo:


> bueno amigo una parte del diseño que hiciste la entiendo y esta bien pero otra no muy terrible si te puedo ayudar pero tambien soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad no se como metiste ese dibujo hay esplicame como lo hiciste y te ayudo o dame tu correo y te lo mando. y seguro que te saco de la duda ,* las mescladoras son las que mas me gustan reparar .*ayudemonos


 

Aca te tengo un trabajito entonces, recien llegada!


----------



## elgab7

uhhh!! master que bicho es eso! jojooo!!! pero yo queria armar una de 2 canales nomas... jajaj


----------



## Tacatomon

pipa09 dijo:


> Aca te tengo un trabajito entonces, recien llegada!



 LOL!!!


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> uhhh!! master que bicho es eso! jojooo!!! pero yo queria armar una de 2 canales nomas... jajaj


 

Se pueden copiar parte de los circuitos de esta aparato! es todo modular, se podria usar uno o muchos de estos modulos!!

Para que nunca les pase, el "sonidista" entro con tension continua por algunas de las entradas!!
Segun asi me comento quien la trajo!!
Veremos que onda!!


----------



## elgab7

jaja! claro que si! entonces copiate un modulo de tres lineas, usamos 2 para las lineas de entrada de sonido y una para mic...  hacete el boceto...


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> jaja! claro que si! entonces copiate un modulo de tres lineas, usamos 2 para las lineas de entrada de sonido y una para mic...  hacete el boceto...


 
Este es uno de los modulos!


----------



## elgab7

claro, pero ahora bien... eso no nos serviria, xq? porque a eso ya lo sabemos hacer...  lo que estamos necesitando es la parte del como hacer para mezclar 2 lineas estereo, OjO estereo no mono!  y hacer preescucha de cada canal...


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> claro, pero ahora bien... eso no nos serviria, xq? porque a eso ya lo sabemos hacer...  lo que estamos necesitando es la parte del como hacer para mezclar 2 lineas estereo, OjO estereo no mono!  y hacer preescucha de cada canal...


 
Ok. eso es simple, ahora decime bien como quisieras vos el circuito, solo un sumador? con pre? Pre balanceado o no balanceado? Eq por canal? Mezcla Cue/Pgr? Salida balancaeda?

Se puede hacer a la necesidad que presices!!


----------



## elgab7

mira lo que yo queria armar es muy simple, osea, yo me quiero hacer un mixer mas especificamente para usarlo con el virtual dj, que tenga 2 entradas de linea, pueda efectuar mezclas, que tnga un crossfader(no muy necesario), y que pueda escuchar lo que suena en cada canal con un auricular, osea si esta sonando por el altavoz la musica q esta en la linea 1, que yo pueda escuchar por medio de los auric, lo q esta tocando en la linea 2... se entiende? lo demas del pre y los vum y todas esas cosas es facfil meterlos.. pero me interesa mas eso.. y le queria meter una tercera para un mic...


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> mira lo que yo queria armar es muy simple, osea, yo me quiero hacer un mixer mas especificamente para usarlo con el virtual dj, que tenga 2 entradas de linea, pueda efectuar mezclas, que tnga un crossfader(no muy necesario), y que pueda escuchar lo que suena en cada canal con un auricular, osea si esta sonando por el altavoz la musica q esta en la linea 1, que yo pueda escuchar por medio de los auric, lo q esta tocando en la linea 2... se entiende? lo demas del pre y los vum y todas esas cosas es facfil meterlos.. pero me interesa mas eso.. y le queria meter una tercera para un mic...


 

Ya esta, asi es mas o menos lo que vos queres?
Ver el archivo adjunto 42456
Ahora, tenes dos placas de sonido en tu compu?


----------



## elgab7

che no veo la imagen!  y si.. tengo un 7.1 , osea que configurado saco 2 lineas de la compu, uno por el verde y oro por el negro..


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> che no veo la imagen!  y si.. tengo un 7.1 , osea que configurado saco 2 lineas de la compu, uno por el verde y oro por el negro..


 

Va de nuevo!!!


----------



## elgab7

disculpame la ignorancia pero no lo entiendo che... :/


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> disculpame la ignorancia pero no lo entiendo che... :/


 ..........Ahora? 


Ese seria mas o menos los bloques, despues , si te convence, te paso el diseño completo!!


----------



## elgab7

claro si, pero no es mono ese circuito? yo queria armar uno estereo.... el que habia armado yo no servia?


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> claro si, pero no es mono ese circuito? *yo queria armar uno estereo....* el que habia armado yo no servia?


 
Para hacerlo estereo deberias repetir ese circuito, usas uno para cada canal, la idea que vos pusiste mas atras es lo mismo que yo te puse, use tu idea para hacerlo!!


----------



## elgab7

uhh!! jajajaj nunk pense que iba a servir mi proyecto... jajaj che de 10! yo mañana hago la circuiteria y te lo paso por ak y me corregis si tngo errores, ya que sos un capo en esto!


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> ya que sos un capo en esto!


 
    

Capo yo?  

Solo trato de no cometer los mismos errores de antes, Trato,....a veces no me sale!!!

Saludos!!!!


----------



## elgab7

jajajaj! yo recien estoy empezando....  jajaj yo creo que si todos aportamos algo, por mas chiquito que sea, es eso de lo que realmente se aprende!


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> jajajaj! yo recien estoy empezando....  jajaj yo creo que si todos aportamos algo, por mas chiquito que sea, es eso de lo que realmente se aprende!


 

Eso es verdad, entre todos simpre las cosas salen mejor!!


----------



## friends

Aqui algo que pueda enriquecer el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/. Saludos Friends.
PD. Me olvide mencionar que los potes de linea se le puede hacer croosfader.


----------



## pipa09

friends dijo:


> Aqui algo que pueda enriquecer el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/. Saludos Friends.
> PD. Me olvide mencionar que los potes de linea se le puede hacer croosfader.


 
Se agradece el aporte!1

pregunta, donde esta electrolandia?


----------



## elgab7

muy bueno el mixer de 4 pero hay algo que no me convence... me gustaria seguir con el de 2 y si anda bien estirarme a uno mas grande y asi susesivamente....

mira ai esta el plano lo mas detallado posible..






lo que nose son como son las conexiones de los potes deslizables, osea cual es tierra y cual izq. y derecho, lo puse a modo grafico... de cuanto tendrian que ser los pot. deslizables y un pot logaritmico para el master.?? que le agrego?, que le falta? y que esta mal? jejej


----------



## pipa09

Aca paso el diagrama casi casi completo!! dale una mirada y decime que onda!!


----------



## elgab7

esta bueno! che y funk? jajaj que problema ese? jajaja che y el circuito mio vos decis que no va a andar?


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> esta bueno! che y funk? jajaj que problema ese? ?


 


Aha, si funciona!!



elgab7 dijo:


> che y el circuito mio vos decis que no va a andar?


 

No lo puedo ver con claridad, adjunta el archivo esta ves!


----------



## elgab7

ai ta!  ai te pase por el adjunto....


----------



## pipa09

Ahora si mi amigo

Pregunta : es asi de simple como lo quieres montar? solo usando los potenciometros?


----------



## elgab7

si.. jejej xq? no va a andar? ai que sumarle algunos componentes? una vez que lo pruebe y si anda le añado el pre y todo eso..


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> si.. jejej xq? no va a andar? ai que sumarle algunos componentes? una vez que lo pruebe y si anda le añado el pre y todo eso..


 

Si, de funcionar, funciona, nada mas que de esa manera tendras una buena atenucion de la señal, 

Lo ideal seria darle cierta ganancia a la señal (modulo de entrada) y luego si mezclarlas (sumador).

Ahora si se te complica la idea de usar operacionales y fuentes simetricas, se podria usar transistores, mas simplificado el circuito, y con fuente comun, icluso (no lo recominendo salvo que tengas una fuente de alta gama) podrias alimentarlo con tension de la propia ATX.

Pensalo!


----------



## elgab7

claro! lo que que yo queria era armarla de la forma mas simple y reducida posible! como tener fuentes tengo, las de pc tengo a montones, (trabajo en eso) jejej y vos tenes algun planito de esos?


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> claro! lo que que yo queria era armarla de la forma mas simple y reducida posible! como tener fuentes tengo, las de pc tengo a montones, (trabajo en eso) jejej y vos tenes algun planito de esos?


 

Ahora te lo diseño, pero antes, a la cocina, estomago lleno, "mixer" contento! dame unos minutos y te lo paso! 
O si alguien mas tiene uno que ponga su granito!!


----------



## elgab7

jajaj dale! un abrazo loco y gracias por tu paciencia y buena onda!


----------



## pipa09

Lo prometido es deuda mi compañero cuartetero!!

Se Aceptan sugerencias de cualquier forista!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## elgab7

perfecto!  ahora si! y si yo lo quiero hacer en estereo? tendria que duplicar cada canal? no lo podes subr en estereo? jeje y con potes deslizables como seria la conexion?

pd: en cualquier momento me decis.. " dejam. de r.... las p..!! " jajajajaj


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> perfecto!  ahora si! y si yo lo quiero hacer en estereo? tendria que duplicar cada canal? no lo podes subr en estereo?


 

Vos mismo te contestaste!!


----------



## elgab7

uhhh de 10 maestro! sos un capo!  jaja recien termino de arreglar un estereo ahora me pido las cosas y me pongo a armarlo.. voy a revolver haber si tengo algun componente, yo creo que si.. me faltarian los transistores..  jejej


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> me faltarian los transistores..  jejej


 

Podes usar cualquier NPN de uso general!!


----------



## elgab7

como cuales? vos decis que se pueden reemplazar? si es asi de q num??


----------



## pipa09

2N2222, BC548 , BC338 , C9015 , etc

Lo minimo que espero es unas fotos de esta cosa funcionando, y....porque no de algunos mix hechos con el mixer!!


----------



## elgab7

pipa09 dijo:


> 2N2222, BC548 , BC338 , C9015 , etc
> 
> Lo minimo que espero es unas fotos de esta cosa funcionando, y....porque no de algunos mix hechos con el mixer!!



jaj! sus deseos son ordenes maestro!   ahora falta el armado nomas...  

gracias locazo!!



			
				elgab7 dijo:
			
		

> jaj! sus deseos son ordenes maestro!   ahora falta el armado nomas...
> 
> gracias locazo!!



che loco! disculpame! otra vez jodiendo yo... pero no puedo clonar el circuito que me pasaste... se me hace lio! no me lo podes hacer vs en estereo si no te es mucha molestia?

ah y decime si interprete bien los componentes... 



gracias che!


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> ah y decime si interprete bien los componentes...
> gracias che!


 
Muy bien ..10 para ud!!!


----------



## elgab7

pipa09 dijo:


> Muy bien ..10 para ud!!!



joya!  hace rato que no veia un 10! jajajajaj  che me lo podes armar al circuito con los modulos clonados en estereo??  sino no hay drama.... 

ah!! y me olvidaba! estuve buscando los transistores y no tngo esos, tengo estos:

lista de transistores que tengo:

c3198
a1266
c1815
a708
r1007
a739
c1674
c900
c945
c3198
c3192
c2236a
1012
3400
ta78L
a1020
a1267
c3199
c3192
2n3904
c1674c838
c1222
c1815
h9013
c732
965r
39014
536
85508

me servira alguno para reemplazar??


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> che loco! disculpame! otra vez jodiendo yo... pero no puedo clonar el circuito que me pasaste... se me hace lio! no me lo podes hacer vs en estereo si no te es mucha molestia?
> !


 
Los potes son estereos



No se cual modelo conseguiras pero usa la mitad de cada pote ( y de la llave selectora) para cada circuito que te pase!

te dejo de tarea como conectar cada cosa, fijate, no es dificil! cualquier duda nos consultas aca!!



elgab7 dijo:


> lista de transistores que tengo:
> 
> c3198
> a1266
> *c1815*
> a708
> r1007
> a739
> c1674
> c900
> *c945*
> c3198
> c3192
> c2236a
> 1012
> 3400
> ta78L
> a1020
> a1267
> c3199
> c3192
> 2n3904
> c1674c838
> c1222
> *c1815*
> h9013
> c732
> 965r
> *39014*
> 536
> 85508
> 
> me servira alguno para reemplazar??


 
Asi a memoria nada mas podes usar esos, eso si, fijate los pines de cada uno!!


----------



## elgab7

ok gracias che! y una ultima! cual seria la entrada y salida Left , right y el masa en ese pote?


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> ok gracias che! y una ultima! cual seria la entrada y salida Left , right y el masa en ese pote?


 es indistinto como uses el pote, solo fijate las conexiones para que baje su resistencia al subir el cursor, y 1-2-3 poder usar para el canal R, y 1b-2b-3b par el otro canal, o al reves, como quieras!


----------



## elgab7

ok locaso! gracias!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Una sugerencia: ya que no usás polarización fija en el transistor, lo mejor es que la R que alimenta la base, esté tomada directamente del colector. Esto cumple 2 funciones: la técnica de autopolarización (si circula mucha corriente la tensión del colector baja, por lo tanto también baja la de la base, y en conjunto, se compensan diferentes características de transistores y además de una pequeña realimentación negativa (menor distorsión en términos generales) y la no necesidad (como dijera el señor Cobos), de la resistencia del emisor.


----------



## elgab7

a ok gracias che!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Otro detalle extra, hace tiempo y a lo lejos hice algo similar, y opté por enviar cada entrada (eran estéreo y mezcladas) a un canal del monitor con lo qué en cada auricular tenía la señal de cada entrada para monitorear tanto lo que estaba saliendo como lo que iba a entrar.


----------



## elgab7

claro eso es lo que quiero man! vos tenes el planito que hiciste??? con el pcb y todo??? haber si rescato algo... y me hago 2 o una con todo! jajajja


----------



## Black Tiger1954

En esa época el PCB ni existía para uso de aficionados. El mezclador era un poco más complejo, ya que tenía un fet por cada entrada (para que te des una idea de lo viejo que era, usaba los 2A267 y si buscás las hojas de datos de estos transistores....... te vas a dar cuenta).
Si querés el circuito igual, lo levanto (tengo que ir a buscarlo ya que quedó en la casa de mi viejita) y lo publico.

Y hasta alguna foto puedo publicar (si no se ríen claro).


----------



## elgab7

jaja! bueno dale! todo aporte es muy bienvenido!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Lo voy a hacer, siempre y cuando me respondas una pregunta fundamental: qué intensidad circula en una resistencia de 1 Ohm si entre sus extremos hay 1 volt?

PD: para incentivarte, tenía una tercera entrada mono para el reproductor de casete ya que en aquella época, los estéreo, eran muuuuuuuuy onerosos.


----------



## pipa09

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Lo voy a hacer, siempre y cuando me respondas una pregunta fundamental: qué intensidad circula en una resistencia de 1 Ohm si entre sus extremos hay 1 volt?
> .


 
Hoy elgab7 tuvo demasiado para un dia, aunque no esta dificil para nada!!


----------



## elgab7

jajaa!! no tngo las formulas en mano ni tampoco las ganas para resolverlo.. jejej pero otro dia te la saco...


----------



## Tacatomon

elgab7 dijo:


> jajaa!! no tngo las formulas en mano ni tampoco las ganas para resolverlo.. jejej pero otro dia te la saco...



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_de_ohm


----------



## elgab7

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_de_ohm



jajaj gracias por el dato... creo q es 1 el resultado... xq la intensidad es igual a los voltios sobre la resistencia, en si la division de 1 sobre 1 es 1 asiq.. creo, supongo q es 1 el resultado, ya q sea un poco ambigua la resolucion al decir que se refiere a 2 volts, al tener entrada por un polo de 1 volt y por el otro  lado tambien 1 volt...... bueno... en sii..... 

apuesto a que es 1.. 

PD: NO SOY NI TECNICO ELECTRONICO NI INGENIERO, TAN SOLO UN LOCO AFICIONADO QUE DESDE CHICO LE GUSTO LA ELECTRONICA...


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Como hiciste los deberes  subo lo que recuerdo (igual mañana voy a lo de la viejita y traigo el orignal, así que no te apresures). Y por la buena voluntad (aunque recibiste ayuda , subo el preview de lo que podría ser un impreso para este cacharrito. Si a alguien *realmente* le interesa, podemos trabajar un poco más sobre el impreso y todos los opcionales que se le podría poner.

PD: el esquema es de 1 solo canal, el otro es exactamente igual.


----------



## elgab7

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Como hiciste los deberes  subo lo que recuerdo (igual mañana voy a lo de la viejita y traigo el orignal, así que no te apresures). Y por la buena voluntad (aunque recibiste ayuda , subo el preview de lo que podría ser un impreso para este cacharrito. Si a alguien *realmente* le interesa, podemos trabajar un poco más sobre el impreso y todos los opcionales que se le podría poner.
> 
> PD: el esquema es de 1 solo canal, el otro es exactamente igual.




jajaj! vos te vas a reir, pero a los pcb, cuando no tengo placa virgen de cobre para hacerlos, los hago con un cd rayado...  jejej si te interesa te paso el metodo despues.. jejej

muy bueno los graficos! me muero por ver los otros planos tmb! abrazo!


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Aqui hay uno de Cekit espero les guste saludos


----------



## elgab7

Somacruz dijo:


> Aqui hay uno de Cekit espero les guste saludos



esta espectacular locaso! mil gracias! los planos de cekit tan mortales!  abrazo che!


----------



## pipa09

Aca les dejo uno bien simple!!


----------



## elgab7

muy bueno pipa09! como siempre!


----------



## pipa09

Aca les paso otro, este esta con su PCb, y tiene la posibilidad de salir con una señal balanceada, o bien no balancaeda! 
Se puede modificar su ganancia y usarlo tanto con mic como señal de linea!!

Saludos!!


----------



## elgab7

Gracias! ..............


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> Gracias! ..............


 

Como va la contruccion?


----------



## Black Tiger1954

La fotografía no es mi fuerte, pero dejo la imagen del mixer original.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La fotografía no es mi fuerte, pero dejo la imagen del mixer original.


NAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!! Armado sobre regletas de terminales!!!!!!!   
Hace mas de 30 años que no las veía!!!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

> NAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!! Armado sobre regletas de terminales!!!!!!!
> Hace mas de 30 años que no las veía!!!!!!


Jajajajajajaja, es casi la edad justa que tiene  Además los conectores esos ya casi no se usan  Y los 2A269 supongo que en algún museo deben tener alguno, yo tengo 4.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Además los conectores esos ya casi no se usan


JUA! También iba a comentar de los conectores DIN pero me olvidé!


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y los 2A269 supongo que en algún museo deben tener alguno, yo tengo 4.


NAAAAHHH, tengo un par de 2A264, y hace una semana armé un PCB con uno de ellos para un voltímetro para audio (el P16 de ESP)...y funciona a las mil maravillas! Ese FET debe tener - fácil - 25 años sin usarlo, por que creo que lo compré para una práctica de la materia Electrónica I en la universidad (y esa la cursé en 1985   )


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Esos eran industria nacional. Y Texas hacía buenas cosas........ se me pianta un lagrimón!
Como anécdota, si mirás bien la foto, vas a ver que el último transistor de abajo (los 4 de arriba son los 2A), tiene diferente encapsulado. Nunca supe que era (me regalaron un rejunte), es NPN, de silicio, y la única indicación que tiene es "82" y como funcionó, ahí quedó.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Posta que eso esta armado en regleta y tiene mil años...posta que funcionaban y algunos funcionana aún y no tenían tanto problema de ruidos, armónicos, etc, etc

ahora que la plaquita, que la malla, que la soldadura, baaaaah

saludos.


----------



## elgab7

pipa09 dijo:


> Como va la contruccion?



de 10 + iva! toy haciendo el de los transistores q me diste.... lo hago mono primero y le doy una probadita... lo monto al circuito en un cd y despues si anda todo joya lo paso a un pcb bien echo con caja y todo!  y no te pienses que te vas a librar facilmente de mis preguntas eh?!  jejejejejej naa era un chiste! abrazos che!!

Queria hacer un agradecimiento a forosdeelectronica por el saludito de cumpleaÑos!!  muchas gracias!!! un placer ser parte de ester foro!



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La fotografía no es mi fuerte, pero dejo la imagen del mixer original.



jojooo!!! de 10! pero digo no?... a mi poco entender.... no es mejor meterle potes deslizables?? jej habra habido en esa epoca? yo calculo que sii...


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> y no te pienses que te vas a librar facilmente de mis preguntas eh?!  jejejejejej naa era un chiste! abrazos che!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> :cabezon:   :cabezon:   :cabezon:    :cabezon:   :cabezon:   :cabezon:
> Ja Ja Ja   cuando quieras!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

> pero digo no?... a mi poco entender.... no es mejor meterle potes deslizables??


 Es cierto, pero hace 30 años, estudiante de secundaria, mis recursos eran bastante limitados y no era fácil conseguirlos por un lado, y por el otro, para el montaje físico se hacía mucho más complicado. Si mirás en la foto, en algún lado aún se notan los garrotazos que le dí al aluminio para doblarlo


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> pero digo no?... a mi poco entender.... no es mejor meterle potes deslizables?? jej habra habido en esa epoca? yo calculo que sii...


 
Es cuestion de gustos esos de los potes deslazantes o rotativos!!

Sino mira esto!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 42650


----------



## Black Tiger1954

No subió la imagen pipa09. Y como decís, me resultaba muy cómodo así (se alcanza a ver que los potes de los extremos estaban conectados de forma inversa y los giraba hacia el lado de la bandeja con que quería salir).


----------



## elgab7

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Es cierto, pero hace 30 años, estudiante de secundaria, mis recursos eran bastante limitados y no era fácil conseguirlos por un lado, y por el otro, para el montaje físico se hacía mucho más complicado. Si mirás en la foto, en algún lado aún se notan los garrotazos que le dí al aluminio para doblarlo



jajaja!!! sii!!! XD



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No subió la imagen pipa09. Y como decís, me resultaba muy cómodo así (se alcanza a ver que los potes de los extremos estaban conectados de forma inversa y los giraba hacia el lado de la bandeja con que quería salir).



jojooo!!! que dejjays esos eh?! 



pipa09 dijo:


> Es cuestion de gustos esos de los potes deslazantes o rotativos!!
> 
> Sino mira esto!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42650



no la puedo ver a la img locazo.. :/


----------



## pipa09

Va de nuevo amigos!!!


----------



## elgab7

jojoooo!!! calate las mezclas!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Impecable imagen pipa09, qué fierro!!!!!!!!!!!!

elgab7, en mí época eramos disyóquey (así se pronunciaba) ahora son deejay .......... me gustaba mucho más antes


----------



## elgab7

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Impecable imagen pipa09, qué fierro!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> elgab7, en mí época eramos disyóquey (así se pronunciaba) ahora son deejay .......... me gustaba mucho más antes



asi se escribia? yo creia que era discjockey... jejeje en si hay muchas formas de decir..  la verdad que antes si eran dj de verdad!! como se la bancaban!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Si sí, así se escribe y se escribía, disc jockey (viene de disco y jinete) o sea, el jinete del disco o algo así. Yo puse la pronunciación. Y la verdad nunca oí a ningún burrero (amante de las carreras de caballos) que al jinete le digan "es el mejor jay!". No me des bola, estoy chocheando


----------



## pipa09

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Impecable imagen pipa09, qué fierro!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> elgab7, en mí época eramos disyóquey (así se pronunciaba) ahora son deejay .......... me gustaba mucho más antes


 

Aca son Dêejays (con acento en la primera e) Yo en palermo , en una disco use ese mixer (el xone V6), en una fiesta de Camel, Y vi de cerca (no tuve la posibilidad de usarlo) a ese mismo mixer pero era valvular! El representante de la marca dice que es el mejor mixer en la actualidad!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

No me gustaría que el hilo se corrompa y quizás sería bueno iniciar un nuevo tema, pero, alguien dice dee man? No sé porqué tanta deformación en disc y en jockey ....................

PD: cuando quieras, hacemos uno a válvulas, antes de hacerlo con fet´s, lo hice valvular


----------



## elgab7

fooo!! buenisimo che!!!


----------



## Cacho

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No me gustaría que el hilo se corrompa y quizás sería bueno iniciar un nuevo tema, pero, alguien dice dee man?


*D*isc *J*ockey se abrevia como D.J.

En inglés, D.J. se pronuncia _dee jay_ (los nombres de las dos letras), más corto y fácil que Disc Jockey. Nosotros heredamos eso porque tiene más glamour que llamarlo "el _dejota_".

Y un Dee Man... la verdad que no me parece que vaya muy bien. Esa es una marca de ropa femenina 

Saludos y mejor me dejo de desvirtuar, que mañana voy a tener que limpiar esto solito


----------



## pipa09

bueno bueno, para que no se nos desvirtue el tema. pongo otro pequeñito aporte , es con un j-fet . alimentado con 9V, sabia que lo tenia pero no lo encontraba!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

> Saludos y mejor me dejo de desvirtuar, que mañana voy a tener que limpiar esto solito


 

pipa09 muy lindo, así se hace también el valvular, pero con la salida por la placa.

Aunque también se podría hacer la salida por el cátodo pero sin ganancia.


----------



## jorge morales

aqui les dejo estos mixers a su consideracion, saludos


----------



## pipa09

Lindos circuitos Jorge, completitos, sobre todo la explicacion!
Saludos!!


----------



## jorge morales

disculpe usted mi estimado pipa09, la explicacion se la debo, esta en polaco, pero estan sencillos los circuitos, saludos

por favor estimado pipa09, si es tan amable los valores de los componente del mixer con fet, gracias


----------



## pipa09

jorge morales dijo:


> disculpe usted mi estimado pipa09, la explicacion se la debo, esta en polaco, pero estan sencillos los circuitos, saludos
> 
> por favor estimado pipa09, si es tan amable los valores de los componente del mixer con fet, gracias


 

Ohhh cuanto respeto,me hace sentir importante!!  ja, soy uno mas del grupo mi amigo, ahi te lo paso!!


----------



## elgab7

pipa09 dijo:


> Ohhh cuanto respeto,me hace sentir importante!!  ja, soy uno mas del grupo mi amigo, ahi te lo paso!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42771



che pipin! jejej no me funco el circuito del mixer que me pasaste... el primero.. :/ nose si debe ser porq*UE* no es el mismo transistor o que... le puse el c1815.. voy a probar con otros pero ni mira de que salga audio.. jejej y por la salida del master me salen unos 4.5 - 5 volts... ja! voy a seguir haciendo pruebas aver q*UE* onda...


----------



## Black Tiger1954

elgab7, ese circuito funciona *solamente* con un transistor FET.


----------



## elgab7

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> elgab7, ese circuito funciona *solamente* con un transistor FET.



cual decis vos? este ultimo? porque yo decia uno de los primeros.. este mira...
abrazo black tiger! 

che pipin! me voy a fabricar este ultimo q*UE* pusiste... ta muy bueno eh! me guto, me guto.. no se puede reemplazar ese transistor por otro??? alguno de la lista que te pase la otra vez...?? es como para probarlo.. despues compro el original.. jejej ahhh!!! y el rar del jorge morales muy bueno che muy bueno!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Jur, pensé que hablabas del último, sorry.
El otro del que subís el circuito, solo le haría un cambio: la R que va entre el + y la base (de 680K) yo la pondría entre la base y el colector.
Suerte con la construcción.


----------



## elgab7

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Jur, pensé que hablabas del último, sorry.
> El otro del que subís el circuito, solo le haría un cambio: la R que va entre el + y la base (de 680K) yo la pondría entre la base y el colector.
> Suerte con la construcción.




jaja!! no hay drama che!!  ajamm  voy a hacer lo que me dijiste maestro... y tambien voy a hacer el ultimo.... ta bueno ese..


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> che pipin! jejej no me funco el circuito del mixer que me pasaste... el primero.. :/ *nose si debe ser porq no es el mismo transistor o que... le puse el c1815.. voy a probar con otros pero ni mira de que salga audio..* jejej y por la salida del master me salen unos 4.5 - 5 volts... ja! voy a seguir haciendo pruebas aver q onda...


 

Te fijaste la disposicion de los pines?  El BC547 es C-B-E  y el C1815 es E-C-B.


----------



## elgab7

pipa09 dijo:


> Te fijaste la disposicion de los pines?  El BC547 es C-B-E  y el C1815 es E-C-B.



ahhh!!!! que.... le toy pifiando en un 90% en eso! XD jajajajaj


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> ahhh!!!! que.... le toy pifiando en un 90% en eso! XD jajajajaj


 

Lo unico que podria llegar a fallar en ese circuito es el transistor! que de casualidad es lo que te esta fallando!!


----------



## elgab7

pipa09 dijo:


> Lo unico que podria llegar a fallar en ese circuito es el transistor! que de casualidad es lo que te esta fallando!!



jajajaj siii!!!


----------



## pipa09

Aca les dejo otro circuito demasiado simple, saludos!!


----------



## Cacho

pipa09 dijo:


> Te fijaste la disposicion de los pines?  El BC547 es C-B-E  y el C1815 es E-C-B.


Venía leyendo el tema y pensé exactamente eso.

Comentá si se soluciona así, y voto por la propuesta de polarización de Black Tiger; me gusta más que la que tiene ahora el esquema.

Saludos


----------



## elgab7

Cacho dijo:


> Venía leyendo el tema y pensé exactamente eso.
> 
> Comentá si se soluciona así, y voto por la propuesta de polarización de Black Tiger; me gusta más que la que tiene ahora el esquema.
> 
> Saludos



nop! no hay caso che... sigue igual... nada de sonido ni de mezcla... :/


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> nop! no hay caso che... sigue igual... nada de sonido ni de mezcla... :/


Aca te paso el circuito corregido y con los pines de los TRs, verifica si aun funciona tu transistor!!

EDIT: correcion en señal de monitoreo!!


----------



## elgab7

pipa09 dijo:


> Aca te paso el circuito corregido y con los pines de los TRs, verifica si aun funciona tu transistor!!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42852



gracias pipa!  tiene q*UE* estar en transistor el problemita.... es lo unico...


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> gracias pipa!  tiene q estar en transistor el problemita.... es lo unico...


 
Aha, es lo unico que puede fallar en ese circuito, si todo lo demas esta bien conectado, funca de una!


----------



## elgab7

pipa09 dijo:


> Aha, es lo unico que puede fallar en ese circuito, si todo lo demas esta bien conectado, funca de una!



voy a probar de sustituirlo... y te digo... 


no pasa nada... lo acabo de sustituir y nada... pero bue.. ya fue.... hago el ultimo...  jejej ultimamente no ando con tiempo ni ganas de renegar...  jajajj lo dejare ai para toquetearlo otro dia...  gracias =! locazo!!! armo el otro y te digo!  

LES DIGO! Jjeejej


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> voy a probar de sustituirlo... y te digo...
> 
> 
> no pasa nada... lo acabo de sustituir y nada... pero bue.. ya fue.... hago el ultimo...  jejej ultimamente no ando con tiempo ni ganas de renegar...  jajajj lo dejare ai para toquetearlo otro dia...  gracias =! locazo!!! armo el otro y te digo!
> 
> LES DIGO! Jjeejej


 
Le estas errando all bizcachaso en algun lado mi amigo!
Es muy simple el circuito!!

Podes subir una foto del circuito?


----------



## elgab7

pipa09 dijo:


> Le estas errando all bizcachaso en algun lado mi amigo!
> Es muy simple el circuito!!
> 
> Podes subir una foto del circuito?



jajaj si seguramente... lo arme con cables en vez de en placa----- despues le saco y la paso.. jejej


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Pipa09, también ya que estás corrigiendo, sería bueno que las R´s que van al monitor, estén sobre el extremo caliente del pote y no en el punto medio, ya que si no, cuando está a 0 volumen no se podría oír.


----------



## pipa09

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Pipa09, también ya que estás corrigiendo, sería bueno que las R´s que van al monitor, estén sobre el extremo caliente del pote y no en el punto medio, ya que si no, cuando está a 0 volumen no se podría oír.


 
Sabes Black, que en el primer diseño estaba asi conectado, se ve que al copiar al circuito se me paso por alto ese punto! 
Ahora lo edito!!

Gracias por la correccion amigo!!
Saludos!!


----------



## jorge morales

aqui les dejo a su consideracion este mixer, saludos


----------



## pipa09

jorge morales dijo:


> aqui les dejo a su consideracion este mixer, saludos


 

Se agradece !


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Como no me olvido de mis promesas, dejo este mixer valvular.
Como verán en la simulación, la distorsión es extremadamente baja, tiene una buena ganancia en tensión (7 aproximadamente), y es relativamente simple de implementar.
La respuesta en frecuencia audible es casi plana en todo el espectro.
Si alguien tiene interés, publico como hacer la fuente de alimentación con componentes fáciles de conseguir.


----------



## pipa09

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Como no me olvido de mis promesas, dejo este mixer valvular.
> Como verán en la simulación, la distorsión es extremadamente baja, tiene una buena ganancia en tensión (7 aproximadamente), y es relativamente simple de implementar.
> La respuesta en frecuencia audible es casi plana en todo el espectro.
> Si alguien tiene interés, publico como hacer la fuente de alimentación con componentes fáciles de conseguir.


 

La verdad que esta bueno el circuito, mas con esa distorcion, las tima que aca cada valvula de esas esta entre unos $165 a $240!!


----------



## jorge morales

aqui les dejo a su consideracion otro esquema, saludos


----------



## pipa09

Buenas gente , aca les dejo otro pequeño aporte , Mixer 2 canales mas 1 entrada de micro!

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## jorge morales

aqui le dejo otro montaje a su consideracion, saludos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Ya lo vi esta bueno tocayo, yo acabo de encontrar uno en un libro de circuitos que tengo es muy sencillo solo con transistores, pero por problemas con el escaner no me ha sido posible subirlo pero espero que para el sabado ya pueda; una vez me lo traigan lo subo saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

jorge morales dijo:


> aqui le dejo otro montaje a su consideracion, saludos.



Este es el PCB que corresponde a ese mezclador, pero desconozco con que programa se abre.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Se puede abrir con el Auto trax de DOS. Se puede bajar desde acá: http://www.altium.com/community/downloads/en/downloads_home.cfm


----------



## elgab7

aca les dejo un mixer de 2 canales lo mas reducido y facil posible... se le puede agregar un mic, control de tonos, vumetro, vol, master, etc, etc,...., si lo hacen comenten como les fue...  o modifiquenlo a su gusto..  lo hice a las pistas lo mas exparcido posible cosa de q*UE* se vean bien las conexiones....

http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/capture_11202010_1251441fu56np.jpg.html


----------



## pipa09

La imagen no se, el enlace si funciona, y ese es um mix pasivo, en si es un atenuador, el cual te quita demasiada señal, y solo te servira si lo tienes conectado a un preamplificador, mas si quieres usar un Mic, EQ y demas!

Saludos!!


----------



## elgab7

pipa09 dijo:


> La imagen no se, el enlace si funciona, y ese es um mix pasivo, en si es un atenuador, el cual te quita demasiada señal, y solo te servira si lo tienes conectado a un preamplificador, mas si quieres usar un Mic, EQ y demas!
> 
> Saludos!!



sisi si es asi como decis vs... obviamente hay q*UE* agregarle los pre...


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Pues lo prometido es deuda me encontre uno que tenia en un libro a ver si les sirve saludos:









Por favor avisenme si no se ven las fotos para resubirlo saludos


----------



## pipa09

yo al menos las veo, ese circuito lo tenia en un ejemplar de S.E. de hace varios añitos atras!
Saludos


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Es verdad es de un ejemplar de Saber se me paso decir aqui hay otro:






Y aqui hay uno mas ufa:


----------



## elgab7

Somacruz dijo:


> Es verdad es de un ejemplar de Saber se me paso decir aqui hay otro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoola! locazo! esta tremendamente bueno ese planito!  quisiera saber una sola cosita nada mas... en que punto le conecto un control de tonos? osea le quisiera poner uno por cada linea... se lo conecto al pin de salida del pote?? osea entre el punto medio del pote y el positivo del cap. de 1 uf?
> 
> GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO!
> 
> ahh y los potes pueden ser de 50k sin problema? o cual me recomendas?
> a*CÁ* te paso una foto del mixer q*UE* no se los valores de los componentes..
> 
> en el capacitor de abajo de la R de 150k de que valor seria? 100nanos? 104? ...?
> y la resistencia de salida... de que valor seria en *QUE*? o es lo mismo?
> perdon por mi ignorancia!


----------



## pipa09

elgab7 dijo:


> Somacruz dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> quisiera saber una sola cosita nada mas... en que punto le conecto un control de tonos? osea le quisiera poner uno por cada linea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo ideal seria poner el control de tonos antes del pote de entrada , fuera del circuito.
> Aca te dejo una imagen de un diagrama de bloques de un mixer pro para que veas como y donde se conecta cada cosa mi amigo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elgab7 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> ahh y los potes pueden ser de 50k sin problema? o cual me recomendas?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Si , podes usar los de 50k sin problemas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elgab7;401641
> en el capacitor de abajo de la R de 150k de que valor seria? 100nanos? 104? ...?
> y la resistencia de salida... de que valor seria en k? o es lo mismo?
> perdon por mi ignorancia! :D[/QUOTE dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El capacitor es de 5,6pF y la R de salida es de 220Ω (0.22k)
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## elgab7

pipa09 dijo:
			
		

> Elgab7, como va la contruccion de algunos de los circuitos? funciono el del TR?



de 10! pero el primero no quize renegar mucho.. jejej lo desarme y me estoy armando el otro q*UE* pasaste... tengo problemas para conseguir los componentes por el tema de mandar a pedirlos porq*UE* en este pueblo no hay una sola casa de electronica... :S y se complica todo el doble! jejej y voy a ver si hago el  otro el ultimo q*UE* pusieron... ta muy bueno el tema! jejejej se puso interesanton!  ah es un tl081 el integradito del ultimo mixer? toy re biscocho!jajaj cual decis q*UE* me conviene seguir armando? este ultimo o el otro??


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Si la R es de 220Ω y el capacitor es de 5.6pF puedes usar un control de tonos tipo baxandall a la salida del mixer pero necesitarias colocar otro paso preamplificador para no tener perdidas deja te adjunto un diseño que te puede servir de base saludos Locazo


----------



## elgab7

Somacruz dijo:


> Si la R es de 220Ω y el capacitor es de 5.6pF puedes usar un control de tonos tipo baxandall a la salida del mixer pero necesitarias colocar otro paso preamplificador para no tener perdidas deja te adjunto un diseño que te puede servir de base saludos Locazo



gracias che!!!  de 10 lo tuyo!


----------



## pipa09

Tengan en cuenta que los proyectos que subio Somacruz utilizan una fuente de voltaje simple!!


----------



## VEGATRONICA

pipa09 dijo:


> Tengan en cuenta que los proyectos que subio Somacruz utilizan una fuente de voltaje simple!!


 
Jeje si excepto el que tiene el control de tonos ese si usa fuente dual en cuanto tenga otro diseño lo subo saludos pipa


----------



## pipa09

Aca les pongo un control de tonos mas simple, con fuente simple!
Saludos a todos!!




Somacruz dijo:


> saludos pipa


 
Gracias, de nada!


----------



## diegoko

¿Alguien ha montado el circuito publicado por elgab7 con BC 548? ¿Funciona?

Ver el archivo adjunto 42857


----------



## pipa09

diegoko dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha montado el circuito publicado por elgab7 con BC 548? ¿Funciona?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42857



 Si si, armalo tranquilo que funciona a la primera!


----------



## diegoko

He simulado el circuito con un software (electronic workbench) y bueno he visto que al excitarlo con una senoide a la salida tiene menor amplitud, ¿Habria que colocar alguna etapa amplificadora a la salida? ?De cuanta ganancia? He estado leyendo el post y bueno si esto me sale me gustaría añadirle el último control de tonos que hay publicado, ¿endria que poner otra etapa para unirlos? ¿Un seguidor de tension quiza?

Tambien me gustaría añadirle otra entrada monofonica, que sonara directamente en la salida, aparte de las dos lineas mezcladas ¿Como podría implementarla?

Espero que no sean muchas preguntas ,un saludo.


----------



## pipa09

diegoko dijo:


> He estado leyendo el post y...................



Como que se te salteo leer algo entonces!





diegoko dijo:


> Tambien me gustaría añadirle otra entrada monofonica, que sonara directamente en la salida, aparte de las dos lineas mezcladas ¿Como podría implementarla?
> 
> .



Pregunta necesaria, para que conectar esa entrada??  no le encuentro sentido!


----------



## diegoko

arme un oscilador con unos 555, y bueno con la sirena esta me gustaría poder meter algun efecto mientras pongo las canciones


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su consideracion este esquema, saludos


----------



## amochii

Muchachos lo ley desde que no me acuerdo quien propuso un super sencillo mixer.. 
Io tambien estoy en planes de hacer esto pero... con la diferencia que al mesclador lo voy a hacer pasivo al vumetro activo y a 3 bandas escualizadoras tambien activas.. no tengo el esquema del ecualizador tengo del vumetro y adjunto el mesclador pasivo no pienso ponerle headphones por que lo veo medio inutil al menos para mi pero tambien lo puedo integrar al ecualizador... sin mas preambulos les dejo algo que vi en internet.. 

Si alguien no entiende lo del crossfader es un pote estereo conectado de un lado para el dereco y del otro para el izquierdo de manera que  cuando uno sube automaticamente baje el otro en otras palabras un crossfader..


----------



## raulograziosi

Buenas tardes gente, me surgió la necesidad de armar un mixer. La idea es mezclar la salida de una computadora y de un televisor, para que salga a un sistema de audio que tengo.

Buscando encontré algunos circuitos de mezcla, y diseñe un circuito con crossfader, lo arme en una PCB y anda bárbaro, pero tengo un problema, cuando paso con el crossfader de un canal a otro no se llega a "apagar" la señal del canal que se quiere dejar de lado lo que obliga a matarla con el potenciometro del volumen de esa señal.

Primero probé con un potenciometro de 100k, después de 250k, después probé cambiar las resistencias de entrada de 47k a unas de 100k, pero el problema persiste y ya "se me quemaron los libros".

A alguien se le ocurre que puede estar fallando o que tendría que modificar??

En el archivo .rar que adjunto esta el archivo .pcb por si quieren ver la plaqueta que arme.


----------



## crimson

Hola raulo, la forma correcta de conectar el crossfader es la que te envío. Con el que hiciste vos siempre te va a quedar sonido del otro canal. Saludos C


----------



## raulograziosi

crimson dijo:


> Hola raulo, la forma correcta de conectar el crossfader es la que te envío. Con el que hiciste vos siempre te va a quedar sonido del otro canal. Saludos C



teniendo en cuenta el esquema que me pasaste, debería usar resistencias mas bajas no?? me da la sensación de que va a tener mucha atenuación por el potenciometro a tierra, se me ocurre que con resistencias de 10k debería funcionar, pero que valor de potenciometro me recomendas??

Ahora estoy re-diseñando el PCB y cuando lo termine lo subo


----------



## crimson

Hola raulo, solamente hay que elevar un poco la resistencia de realimentacion del operacional. En este caso con 120K va bien. La resistencia de 125K a masa es el potenciómetro de 250K por la mitad. Saludos C


----------



## raulograziosi

Perfecto muchas gracias por el dato! cuando le meta mano te aviso como me quedo.
Por el momento ya termine el diseño del PCB, asi que cuando pueda lo imprimo y lo armo.

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## diegoko

Hola,

He montado el circuito propuesto por pipa09 (se adjunta esquema). He construido uno de los canales, utilizando potenciometros de 10k, el crossfader lo he sustituido por dos resistencias de 5k, ya que en la práctican o lo utilizo y así abaratar un poco el montaje. He probado el circuito con un reproductor y un mp3, pero tengo el siguiente problema: se escucha realmente bajo, muchisimo mas que si se conectara directamente el reproductor a los auriculares. Deduzco que tiene una ganancia menor a 1 y por ello me reduce el sonido, pero tampoco me atrevo a cambiar el valor de la resistencias asi como asi, la pregunta es la siguiente: sin cambiar el valor de los potenciometros ¿Qué resistencias deberia cambiar y a que valor?

Espero me podaís ayudar. Un saludo.


----------



## pipa09

diegoko dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> He montado el circuito propuesto por pipa09 (se adjunta esquema). He construido uno de los canales, utilizando potenciometros de 10k, el crossfader lo he sustituido por dos resistencias de 5k, ya que en la práctican o lo utilizo y así abaratar un poco el montaje. He probado el circuito con un reproductor y un mp3, pero tengo el siguiente problema: se escucha realmente bajo, muchisimo mas que si se conectara directamente el reproductor a los auriculares.



Podiramos ver como Sustituiste el pote por esas R?? .
Y si armaste solo un canal, no es necesario colocar el Crossfader, elimina las 2 R que mencionas, y comproba el funcionamiento sin ellas.
Saludos!


----------



## diegoko

las coloque como corresponderia con el crossfader al 50%, unidas por un extremo a tierra y al otro puenteadas y conectadas a las resistencias de 47k. probare a ver sin las resistencias, pero a priori no deberia aber diferencia (creo)


----------



## raulograziosi

diegoko dijo:


> las coloque como corresponderia con el crossfader al 50%, unidas por un extremo a tierra y al otro puenteadas y conectadas a las resistencias de 47k. probare a ver sin las resistencias, pero a priori no deberia aber diferencia (creo)



si lo que queres es mezclar dos canales tenes que armar algo como esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/ yo lo arme usando 2 canales y anda muy bien, fijate bien en el esquema y utiliza dos canales solamente, no creo que sea difícil obtenerlo con tu circuito...

Ver el archivo adjunto 3873


----------



## diegoko

he quitado las resistencias, pero sigo teniendo atenuacion


----------



## pipa09

diegoko dijo:


> he quitado las resistencias, pero sigo teniendo atenuacion



Podes subir una foto de tu montaje?


----------



## diegoko

Subo foto con alguna aclaración. Los cables rojos de abajo corresponderían a las entradas,  el de la derecha abajo la salida, y el negro un punto de tierra que he sacado. Los de arriba irian al potenciometro (falta uno). Los cables los llevo a una placa de estas que ya tienen las conexiones hechas para que sea mas comodo probar y no tener potenciometros y clavijas colgando.


----------



## raulograziosi

me da la sensación de que el transistor esta mal colocado (al menos por las fotos que veo), revisaste correctamente el patillaje??


----------



## pipa09

diegoko dijo:


> Subo foto con alguna aclaración. .



Inverti la ubicacion del TR, esta montado exactamente al reves.
Saludos!


----------



## diegoko

he invertido la posicion del transistor, pero el problema persiste


----------



## diegoko

como puedo solucionarlo? se me ocurre poner una etapa que amplifique la salida de la mezcla, siempre he hecho ese tipo de cosas con operacionales pero tengo alimentación simple, ¿como podria hacerlo contransistores?


----------



## pipa09

diegoko dijo:


> he invertido la posicion del transistor, pero el problema persiste



Comprobaste que el TR este en buen estado? Porque ptra cosa que falle es imposble.


----------



## raulograziosi

si lo queres hacer con operacionales podes, fijate que el esquema que te deje es con fuente simple


----------



## agustin8199

pipa09 dijo:


> Buenas gente , aca les dejo otro pequeño aporte , Mixer 2 canales mas 1 entrada de micro!
> 
> Saludos a todos!!



hola disculpa ,quería saber porque son 2 placas y para que metodo de utilizar para las placas?


----------



## pipa09

agustin8199 dijo:


> hola disculpa ,quería saber porque son 2 placas y para que metodo de utilizar para las placas?



Son dos placas, para poder elaborarlo en estereo, y el metodo seria para serigrafiado! no para el planchado!
Saludos!


----------



## agustin8199

gracias por la data , con los mismos pote pero en estéreo andraria ?
y la resistencia q esta antes del Out es de 22 K o 220K k?


----------



## pipa09

agustin8199 dijo:


> la resistencia q esta antes del Out es de 22 K o 220K k?



Es de 220 ohms!


----------



## agustin8199

pipa09 dijo:


> Es de 220 ohms!



gracias 
y los potes en estereo


----------



## pipa09

agustin8199 dijo:


> y los potes en estereo



Exacto, los valores no son criticos, 10k - 22k - 47/50k- 100k


----------



## agustin8199

Gracias, cuando pueda subo fotos del circuito terminado


----------



## agustin8199

acá están las fotos prometidas , disculpen la desproligidad ,en una de las placas le falta soldar un capasitor de 1 uF


----------



## pipa09

agustin8199 dijo:


> acá están las fotos prometidas ,



Ya las pusiste en funcionamiento?


----------



## agustin8199

me falta poco ,tengo un transformado de 9 Vcc y una fuente de 12.30Vcc
cual  de los 2 uso ? y que debiera modificar


----------



## pipa09

Podes usar la de 12,3V sin problemas.


----------



## eduardose

Hola amigos.! interesante tema.!! me gusto, ya q en mis tiempos libre utilizo el virtual dj.. jeje una pregunta para el amigo pipa09. Al circuito propuesto (creo que en el post #66) Lo quiero armar completo, osea con vumetro, control de agudos, medios y grave.. en ese circuito hay que modificar algo para agregar el control.? te lo agradecería que me ayudaras con esto..

PD: disculpa mi ignorancia.


----------



## pipa09

Vos lo que queres hacer es un Mixer completo no? Una ves hice un mixer como el de la foto, para usar con un soft similar, lo unico que era un mixer mono.


Algo asi es tu idea?


----------



## agustin8199

pipa09 dijo:


> Podes usar la de 12,3V sin problemas.



ya anda de 10 lo unico que me falta es como ponerle un fader que todabia no entiendo como ponerlo y un ecualizador  para hacerla completita la consola

si me podes dar una mano te agradesco


----------



## pipa09

agustin8199 dijo:


> ya anda de 10 lo unico que me falta es como ponerle un fader que todabia no entiendo como ponerlo y un ecualizador  para hacerla completita la consola
> 
> si me podes dar una mano te agradesco



Mira por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/675830/


----------



## jorge morales

adjuntio este esqiema,  mezclador mono, saludos


----------



## agustin8199

pipa09 dijo:


> Mira por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/675830/



gracias entonces tengo que ponerlo antes del integrado 

consegui este pote , sirve para para el fader?


----------



## pipa09

agustin8199 dijo:


> gracias entonces tengo que ponerlo antes del integrado
> 
> consegui este pote , sirve para para el fader?



Si, sino veo mal es estereo asi que si funciona!


----------



## eduardose

Asi es amigo pipa.. quiero construir un mixer ya sea momo o stereo.. Si me puedes ayudar te lo agradeceria. Por cierto Muy bueno lo tuyo.!!! el de la foto lo hiciste vos.?


----------



## pipa09

eduardose dijo:


> el de la foto lo hiciste vos.?



Si si, lo arme yo, desde lo electronico hasta la serigrafia, gabinete y pintura! ese es mono, ya que solo se usaba una placa de sonido!


----------



## qlimax

crimson dijo:


> Hola raulo, la forma correcta de conectar el crossfader es la que te envío. Con el que hiciste vos siempre te va a quedar sonido del otro canal. Saludos C



hola, consulta, para una señal estero quedaría como en el archivo


----------



## pipa09

qlimax dijo:


> hola, consulta, para una señal estero quedaría como en el archivo



Si, asi esta correcto!


----------



## qlimax

Gracias pipa09. 
Otra consulta el pote de crossfader tiene que ser lineal o logaritmico, con cual se obtiene mejor resultado


----------



## Fogonazo

qlimax dijo:


> Gracias pipa09.
> Otra consulta el pote de crossfader tiene que ser lineal o logaritmico, con cual se obtiene mejor resultado



Si no deseas complicarte la vida coloca un potenciómetro lineal.

Lo ideal sería un potenciómetro Logaritmico-AntiLogarítmico que será casi imposible de conseguir.
Aunque lo puedes imitar poniendo un potenciómetro lineal con un par de resistencias, algo como el dibujo:

​

Este es un Cross-Fader con un potenciómetro estéreo

​


----------



## arayero

hola, en este esquema no entiendo que son los puntos verdes que dicen 1 - 2 - 3 - 4.   y cual es el limite de entradas para microfonos que le puedo adicionar? es decir cuantas entradas mas de microfonos le puedo poner??


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

A los puntos 1_2_3_4 no les hagas ni caso es una forma de dibujar el circuito.
Puedes poner los previos de micrófono que quieras pues son activos ( no pases de 1000 ) y ojo es para micrófonos elektret no vale para micrófonos dinámicos ni balanceados.
Un saludo.


----------



## arayero

hola juan carlos, gracias mano! pero en el caso que quiera usar este circuito para microfono dinamico (600ohm) como haria? o que deberia modificar?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Elimina el potenciómetro de 47 k que alimenta al elektret.
Un saludo.


----------



## arayero

ok le quito el potenciometro de 47k y listo? no modifico nada mas??  muchas gracias manito


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

A lo mejor hay que reajustar los valores de las resistencias que polarizan al transistor para tener la sensibilidad necesaria pero prueba así y comenta si el micro suena alto o bajo.
Un saludo.


----------



## arayero

ok manito gracias!! saludos


----------

